# Различие в звучании кнопочных и клавишних аккордеонов



## Alexei (17 Янв 2020)

Теоретически, можно сделать так, чтобы отличий в звучании не было. Однако наборы звуков на клавиных аккордеонах располагают в 2 ряда, а на кнопочных в 3. При точно тех же голосах и резонаторах кнопочный аккордеон должен был бы быть в 1.5 раза шире соответствующего клавишного, но на практике это, как правило, не так. Кнопочный аккордеон шире чем клавишный, но не в 1.5 раза. 

Получается, что клавишный аккордеон должен звучать лучше кнопочного?

P. S. это 200-е сообщение в день 10-летней годовщины со дня регистрации.


----------



## ugly (17 Янв 2020)

Звук - это не одни голоса, звук - это всё в комплексе; резонаторы, корпус и мех сильно влияют на звук...
А шире не в полтора раза, потому как не всё зависит от правой руки, там ещё и левая есть, одинаковая у клавишных и кнопочных.
Кнопочный с ломаной дэкой - тот ещё монстр. Есть также пятиголосый клавишный - вообще гроб.


----------

